# Melo to the Nets heating up!



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

The Nets are in the works with the Nuggets and two other teams to try and bring melo to the Nets. The only hold up is the nets want melo to sign an extension and he doesnt want to because he wants to play for the knicks.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/25/sports/basketball/25anthony.html

This would be a nightmare.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> The Nets are in the works with the Nuggets and two other teams to try and bring melo to the Nets. The only hold up is the nets want melo to sign an extension *and he doesnt want to because he wants to play for the knicks.*
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/25/sports/basketball/25anthony.html
> 
> This would be a nightmare.


:50ha:


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

I'd rather lose without Carmelo than win with him. I hate the guy, so I'm kind of glad.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

I like Melo ..... as a Knick oponent. 
Melo is one of the top-3 high scorers in the NBA. 
But Melo is far from being one of the top-10 players in the NBA. His defensive IQ stinks to the fact of making Denver a postseason team that cant get pass the first round. 

*I would extend Wilson Chandler contract for when we hire a "real" NBA Headcoach to develope Chandler's offense/defense skills into one of the top-10 SF in the league. He dont have to be a All-Star for the Knicks when he can provide stops on the defensive end in crunchtime.* 

Denver is nuts for refusing to swap Melo with Chicago for Deng and a future first rounder. Denver wouldve got the best of that trade. 
:champagne: 

The 12 win Nets hired a _"real"_ offense/defense NBA headcoach in Avery Johnson. Plus stacked their roster at each position with a decent defender in the offseason to make the Nets a sleepin 35+ win season team. The Nets 2010 offseason put together a team where their scoring will come from their defensive effort. The Nets was put together without adding a dominate go to guy to be their first option on offense. If they aquire Melo to be that guy ..... how much will it cost the Nets???


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Kiyaman said:


> *I would extend Wilson Chandler contract for when we hire a "real" NBA Headcoach to develope Chandler's offense/defense skills into one of the top-10 SF in the league. He dont have to be a All-Star for the Knicks when he can provide stops on the defensive end in crunchtime.*


While I agree with your assessment on Anthony, your assessment on Chandler is far off. There is no developing Wilson Chandler into a top ten small forward in this league. He simply isn't coordinated enough to be one. Things like a jump shot can be improved greatly, but Chandler already has a decent jumper. His problems lie with his ball handling ability. He has one offensive move; drive right and pray that the opponent doesn't clog the lane. There's really no improving on that and his handling ability with his off hand is non-existent. Wilson Chandler is a decent option as a three in the league and is best suited to being the fourth to fifth best player on a deep playoff team or a third to fourth best player on a playoff team that scratches the surface. There's no making the guy into anything that could even come close to being all-star candidate.

Any signs that Chandler is breaking out should be greeted with the potential to trade him, as such signs will be a product of the system rather than a product of his own skill set and he's going to be out of his contract by the end of the year. At this point in time, re-signing him should he show signs of breaking out will be most comparable to the contract Trevor Ariza was awarded by Houston after looking like he had potential. He couldn't carry the load as a first, second, or third option and wound up shooting a horrible percentage to show for it. The same could be said for Chandler's ability on offense. He's nothing more than a spark-plug offensive player similar to the type of player Renaldo Balkman was on defense for us.

The only hope for the Knicks at the three at this point is to hope that Danilo Gallinari pans out. I'm not going to hold out hope for that to happen, but he does have a considerably higher ceiling than Chandler. Compared to Chandler, he is in infinitely better ball handler, passer, and shooter, has a wider range of possible positions to play, has shown a better ability to play in front of people defensively and is younger, albeit that his athleticism has shown to be a slight detriment though certainly not as much as people make it out to be. He has the ability to improve upon these talents as he already has some of them developed which is more than what can be said for Chandler. The question is, "How much further will his skill set improve?"


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I’m shocked you two are so low on Carmelo. To say he isn’t top 10 in the NBA is crazy IMO.

We have seen him play defense when he needs to.
We have seen him play well in big spots and the playoffs.
He can score with the best of them.
It’s not like he’s a complete black hole either.

He avg 28 pts a game last year. He averages over a steal a game and half a blocked shot. Avg over 6 rebounds a game and over 3 dimes a game.

I mean as far as him being a basketball player I don’t see what is not to like. He’s the real deal IMO.

Now Im not saying I like him as a person, but that shouldn’t affect how I feel about his basketball skills.


----------

